# Book on evangelism



## cih1355 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have been reading Will Metzger's book, _Tell the Truth_, and it has been good so far. Metzger has a Calvinistic soteriology. He discusses the content of the gospel, the nature of conversion, and the nature of God's saving grace. He talks about how to communicate the gospel to people.


----------



## DonP (Apr 19, 2009)

Good we need more of that type of lit. 

I like the Rich Man and Lazarus by Brownlow North. 

Sure Guide to HEaven or Alarm to the unconverted


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 19, 2009)

J.I. Packer's _Evangelism & the Sovereignty of God_ is excellent, and a quick read.


----------



## DonP (Apr 19, 2009)

And of course if they aren't a relative you can give them a copy of sinners in the Hands of an Angry God, then run.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 19, 2009)

I read Metzger's book nearly 20 years ago. It's one of the best books out there on evangelism, particular from a Reformed perspective.


----------

